# Racoons



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys, Noticed somebody kept Racoons on the forum, forget who? but does anybody else keep them, what do they eat, how do you house them and how aggresive are they? 

Also where do you find breeders???


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Speak with Rory

Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: TSKA Rory Matier


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Ive left him a message :2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

just one thing to say about racoons, if you are serious bewarned once they reach sexual maturity they tend to go crazy lol wether they have been handreared or not.
one of the main things i dont agree with coming off of DWA, by crazy i mean SOME of them will become very agressive and bite and scratch badly (one day they are being picked up and cuddled the next they are savaging your head lol)
stu


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> just one thing to say about racoons, if you are serious bewarned once they reach sexual maturity they tend to go crazy lol wether they have been handreared or not.
> one of the main things i dont agree with coming off of DWA, by crazy i mean SOME of them will become very agressive and bite and scratch badly (one day they are being picked up and cuddled the next they are savaging your head lol)
> stu


Again, speak with Rory LMAO!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hysteria_uk said:


> Again, speak with Rory LMAO!


 
LOL i know raccoons aint on rorys favey animals list :lol2::lol2:


what stu has said is very right 

they are prone to going mad at age of sexual maturity wether being hand reared or not 

They are not small animals either fully grown and can inflict alot of damage 

I was interested in keeping a raccoon myself but decided against it reasons being 

1) i would be selfish as i dont have outdoor enclosure
2) i have an 8 yr old son
3) im on my own 
4) my other animals would suffer should i get badly injured by a head strong animal capable of hospitailsing me 

In the right hands and with the right amount of research on care and enclosure and the right enclosure then im sure you could successfully own 

but they are not always cute and cuddly as stu has stated one day the could be the next you could be in A & E needing to be stitched up


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Have sent you a small pm.

Raccoons are not a bad animal tbh, but can have a down side to them, and are not an animal for the unwary, unprepared or unresearched.

R


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i know raccoons aint on rorys favey animals list :lol2::lol2:


No way, I loved Rorys racoons....they were gorgeous.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hysteria_uk said:


> No way, I loved Rorys racoons....they were gorgeous.


but as rory said they are not an animal for the unprepared :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here if they go mad, you just show them the door.:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> here if they go mad, you just show them the door.:whistling2:


 
or put a lid on your dustbin :lol2:


----------

